# tv show with great portrayal of working photographer



## MrFotoFool (Oct 14, 2014)

I have been watching the old ODD COUPLE television show from the 1970's on Hulu.com. (I believe this internet site may only work in the United States?). The Felix Unger character (the neat one) made his living on the show as a commercial photographer. I had forgotten just how prominent his photography was in some of the episodes. What is even better, it is an accurate (and positive) portrayal of a working photographer.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the lead; after "Lowell" on _Wings_ smearing the good name of air maintainers everywhere, it'd be a pleasant change.

Jim


----------

